# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Εφαρμογη Excel, Harmonic Method of Tidal Prediction

## socrates

Μια απλη εφαρμογη που εκτελει και δινει αποτελεσματα με γραφημα για ολο
το 24 ωρο, εφοσον γινη εισαγωγη των στοιχειων που απαιτουνται για τους 
υπολογισμους.

----------


## LNGmania

Ευχαριστούμε Μαστρο-Σωκράτη !!!

----------


## Apostolos

Σ ευχαριστούμε!

----------

